# Call display with the iPhone



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

When I receive a call from someone from my contact list, shouldn't a name and picture show up while it's ringing, regardless of whether or not Caller ID came with my plan?


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Peaker44 said:


> When I receive a call from someone from my contact list, shouldn't a name and picture show up while it's ringing, regardless of whether or not Caller ID came with my plan?


You still need to subscribe to caller ID since it's the network that broadcasts the caller ID info to your phone.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

djaikon said:


> You still need to subscribe to caller ID since it's the network that broadcasts the caller ID info to your phone.


Correct. Caller ID is a service that you subscribe to. Otherwise, the only information sent to the phone is that there is an incoming call.


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cool. Thanks fellas.


----------

